# Exotic RP!



## Shomat (Apr 27, 2017)

Howdy! I'm looking for role playing partners. As the title says, I am looking for something exotic, something different, something which is hard to find the right partner for. Sound like something you'd be interested in? Good, tell me your idea, tell me your premise, your scenario or whatever you like to call it!

The Role Play

Ideally, the wackier, the zannier, the more uncommon stuff is what I'm looking for. I'm a little burned out on the atypical stuff. As for how the roleplaying will be handled, I can role play in a number of ways. It could be a simple one with a few sentences or fully formed paragraphs. It is really up to you. 

I would appreciate that the scenario would be story driven. I don't want to just jump into a scene and go from there, I like to communicate with my partner and learn what they like, then decide on the basis for the scenario and take it from there. I would also state that this can be either SFW or NSFW. I will not say more now due to the guidelines but if you wish for it to be the latter then that can be discussed privately. 

I am comfortable playing any role that you can throw at me, if it is a pre-existing character then all I would need is to know a little about them and their personality to, hopefully, emulate them.

Length

I would like for the length of the role play to be long term. I enjoy getting to know my partner and befriend them, being able to converse with them outside of the role play is a big positive for me. But I digress. The lenght ideally would be long term, however this is also dependant on the prompt so for that reason I would suggest that the length is discussed before the role playing actually begins. 

Contact

So if you made it this far, great! I often check here every couple of hours during my day, so if you wish to RP or to know more, then you can message me on here! 
Another option is to add me on Discord. I always have that open whenever I am on my laptop so that is your best bet to get a timely response. My username is Shomat#8952. 

I look forward to hearing from you all!


----------



## HalfDeadHyena (Apr 29, 2017)

Sounds cool, but kind of exotic things are you looking for? I'm open for anything, I just don't really know what you mean with exotic, I'll add you on discord too.
EDIT: After reading carefully, I know what you mean by exotic.


----------



## Shomat (Apr 29, 2017)

C4theSlime said:


> Sounds cool, but kind of exotic things are you looking for? I'm open for anything, I just don't really know what you mean with exotic, I'll add you on discord too.
> EDIT: After reading carefully, I know what you mean by exotic.


I have accepted your request on Discord, if you would like to discuss things over there then that would be grand. ^.^


----------



## Vorelover467 (Apr 30, 2017)

Shomat said:


> Howdy! I'm looking for role playing partners. As the title says, I am looking for something exotic, something different, something which is hard to find the right partner for. Sound like something you'd be interested in? Good, tell me your idea, tell me your premise, your scenario or whatever you like to call it!
> 
> The Role Play
> 
> ...


Would vore be an exotic subject for you and if so, would you rp on Skype or kik?


----------



## Shomat (Apr 30, 2017)

Vorelover467 said:


> Would vore be an exotic subject for you and if so, would you rp on Skype or kik?


I have never actually done anything related to vore so I would be willing to give it a go, however, I only use Discord unfortunately.


----------



## OrcKing (May 1, 2017)

Evening. Would things having to do with goo and assimilation be exotic to you at all? Always thought something like that in a fantasy/futeristic setting could work. Like perhaps stopping a technomancer who seems hellbent on taking over the world, then turning out he was actually the good guy and so ending up helping the so called mad technomancer. *just plops an idea off the top of his head*


----------



## Wozzer (Jun 6, 2017)

As someone who has RP'd with Shomat, let me just say he's really awesome at it. His prose in particular is excellent.


----------



## Madoneverything (Jul 18, 2017)

What about something based on these?
jesoran.deviantart.com: Lynzie - Avatar of Bliss
jesoran.deviantart.com: Long Necked Jade
jesoran.deviantart.com: Three Headed Cloth King Cobra
jesoran.deviantart.com: Mona Densworth
jesoran.deviantart.com: Sisterly Reunion in the Serpent Sanctum
jesoran.deviantart.com: Samantha Harrier
jesoran.deviantart.com: LOST - Protogator
jesoran.deviantart.com: Ferin Creviss
jesoran.deviantart.com: ADA Case File - Blissful Amphisbaena
jesoran.deviantart.com: ADA Case File - Peculiar Dogtaur
jesoran.deviantart.com: A Friday Full of Ferin and Ferins
jesoran.deviantart.com: The Serpent Sister
jesoran.deviantart.com: Elongating Snakie Lass
jesoran.deviantart.com: The Serpent Queen


----------



## Madoneverything (Jul 18, 2017)

What about something based on these?
jesoran.deviantart.com: Lynzie - Avatar of Bliss
jesoran.deviantart.com: Long Necked Jade
jesoran.deviantart.com: Three Headed Cloth King Cobra
jesoran.deviantart.com: Mona Densworth
jesoran.deviantart.com: Sisterly Reunion in the Serpent Sanctum
jesoran.deviantart.com: Samantha Harrier
jesoran.deviantart.com: LOST - Protogator
jesoran.deviantart.com: Ferin Creviss
jesoran.deviantart.com: ADA Case File - Blissful Amphisbaena
jesoran.deviantart.com: ADA Case File - Peculiar Dogtaur
jesoran.deviantart.com: A Friday Full of Ferin and Ferins
jesoran.deviantart.com: The Serpent Sister
jesoran.deviantart.com: Elongating Snakie Lass
jesoran.deviantart.com: The Serpent Queen


----------



## Kenji Elis (Aug 19, 2017)

Are you still looking? I'm interested but I can't find you on discord


----------



## Madoneverything (Aug 19, 2017)

Kenji Elis said:


> Are you still looking? I'm interested but I can't find you on discord


Are you sure you're typing in 'Shomat#8952'


----------



## Wozzer (Apr 13, 2018)

Hey, Shomat, you up for restarting our Species thing in some form?


----------



## Phr0ggy_Phangs (Apr 17, 2018)

Shomat said:


> Howdy! I'm looking for role playing partners. As the title says, I am looking for something exotic, something different, something which is hard to find the right partner for. Sound like something you'd be interested in? Good, tell me your idea, tell me your premise, your scenario or whatever you like to call it!
> 
> The Role Play
> 
> ...


Hiya! Your discord tag seems to not be working, just to let you know. I, myself, love a good adventure/fantasy/sci-fi rps. I'd love to discuss details with you, if you are still interested.


----------



## Shotafurryboy13 (Apr 17, 2018)

can I join


----------

